# Kindle treadmill



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

This morning at the gym, I saw a woman reading a Kindle third-generation while walking on the treadmill, with the Kindle propped against the control panel.

I was envious. I can't _do _that, since I start at 7 miles an hour, and then kick it up to 8.5 or 9 miles an hour for the last mile. By then, the treadmill is vibrating sufficiently that anything placed upon the control panel will go rattling to the floor. And the gym floor is _filthy_.

Do you read while exercising?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've done that.  At the hotels, a lot of the treadmills have little trays to put the device in.  And I think Heather (LuvMy4Brats) modified something to work on her treadmill to hold her Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Duck tape! Comes in all colors!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd be on the treadmill a lot more if I could! Even when I'm walking at 3.5 mph, the words seem to bounce all over the page.

I do hope to use my Fire for watching videos on the treadmill, though. I do it occasionally with my iPod touch, but the small screen is hard to focus on while moving.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've read while running a few times.  But it's kind of distracting for me.  If I was going for a long jog, I could probably manage it a bit easier.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I've used it on the treadmill, I don't like to run, but I walk fast, about 3.5 to 4 mph. It is pretty steady, the control panel really doesn't bounce much. Still, I have to increase the font size. I suppose you could get a sheet of foam to lay under the Kindle, to cushion the vibrations.

What I would like is a remote control for changing pages. It shouldn't be difficult to build, a little thing that plugs into the USB port, is connected by a wire and has two buttons for forward and backwards. Actually, even a single button would to turn the page forward would be useful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

People who have text-to-speech enable books and Kindles have used the text to speech with the volume turned down to turn the page automatically....

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure I could actually keep my eyes on the lines of the book while running.  I mean, your entire body should be shaking in every direction if you're running - how do you keep your sight steady on a line of text and keep reading?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I do it everyday!  I walk at 3mph and have increased my incline to compensate for the slower walking pace so I still burn the number of calories that I want to burn.  I'm going to be a mountain climber soon!   I read with the 5th font size in and turn on TTS with the volume down for the auto page turns.  It turns a bit slower than I normally read but it gives me time to check my BP and look around.  

I wish I could run on a treadmill but I've never gotten over the fear that I'm going to fall down and fly off the end!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could do it with a fairly large font.  One's head stays steadier running than one would think...

Betsy


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

audiobooks and treadmills go together very well.... like Gin & Tonic!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I could do it with a fairly large font. One's head stays steadier running than one would think...


Oh yeah. Reading while running isn't, mechanically speaking, all that tricky. Keeping one's book/ereader from falling off, or turning pages, that's the challenge.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

jonathanmoeller said:


> Oh yeah. Reading while running isn't, mechanically speaking, all that tricky. Keeping one's book/ereader from falling off, or turning pages, that's the challenge.


Well, it is at the speed you're going.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I read my Kindle on the treadmill or eliptical quite often.  I don't do a very fast pace though, usually just put the treadmill at 4.0mph and walk briskly for 30 minutes after lifting.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People who have text-to-speech enable books and Kindles have used the text to speech with the volume turned down to turn the page automatically....
> 
> Betsy


I've tried that, but I read faster than the text-to-speech


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never tried it but I don't have TTS on either of my Kindles (K1 and K4 Mini)

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Well, it is at the speed you're going.


Yes indeedy. I can usually only spare 40 minutes to make it to the gym in a day, so I gotta make 'em count.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the duct tape idea.  I large loop on the back would likely hold very well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The Spouse Thingy made me a holder for my treadmill










My Kindle/iPad/whatever isn't going anywhere...


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I play my gameboy on the stairmaster.  Although I'm in the process of rigging up a makeshift desk to the old treadmill (I've already mounted a monitor) so I can try to walk while I work. I'm a compulsive pacer while I'm brainstorming, so I think it might work okay. 

So forget reading on the treadmill -- my plan is to WRITE on it!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> The Spouse Thingy made me a holder for my treadmill


Now THAT'S a good idea. Though I doubt my gym will let me make modifications to the treadmill.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like the treadmill, but I can read on the eliptical quite well since the machine stays pretty stable.

It's this typing on a tablet with a cat pawing my hand (and the screen) that I can't seem to master!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I always read my Kindle on the Elliptical. I enlarge the font by one size & it is perfect! Time goes by sooo quickly this way!


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

The gym at my school has a little tray that's perfect for a kindle I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

The gym I go to has places on the treadmills where you can place a book. Works great for my Kindle. 

I dont walk fast enough to make the treadmill wobble. I have MS, so I tend to keep the treadmill going pretty slow. Tonight tho, the treadmill I had was wobbly, like it wasnt balanced. Either that, or my MS was making me feel wobbly today. 

What I dont like is when I get to the gym, and there's a whole row of open treadmills...I go to get on one, and they all have some sort of weird error message on the control panel that makes them unusable. (happened to me tonight. I had to go searching for a working treadmill. Hate that!) 

I prefer the treadmill. I hate trying to read a book while pedaling on a recumbent bike. Even if it's on a really nice Kindle.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> It's this typing on a tablet with a cat pawing my hand (and the screen) that I can't seem to master!


I don't think a kung fu master could pull that one off.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have read that reading while on a treadmill is very hard on your eyes, they have to constantly adjust.  I have done it, but like audiobooks or music better.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I have read that reading while on a treadmill is very hard on your eyes, they have to constantly adjust. I have done it, but like audiobooks or music better.


I always do music, and have a specific playlist for it. I would like to read, if I could, for a new distraction - but I suppose the thing about treadmills is that you just have to buckle down and do it, no matter how unpleasant.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I always do music, and have a specific playlist for it. I would like to read, if I could, for a new distraction - but I suppose the thing about treadmills is that you just have to buckle down and do it, no matter how unpleasant.


I have a program called Tangerine that allows you to make playlist for your work out. It rates songs on BPM and you can make a playlist with different warm up, ramp, and cool off songs. Great program.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I have a program called Tangerine that allows you to make playlist for your work out. It rates songs on BPM and you can make a playlist with different warm up, ramp, and cool off songs.


I'll have to give that a try - it's a bit disconcerting to have "Adagio for Strings" come up during a high-impact run.


----------



## 2.5 (May 16, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I have read that reading while on a treadmill is very hard on your eyes, they have to constantly adjust. I have done it, but like audiobooks or music better.


I would think the constant adjusting would be good exercise for the eyes just as the treadmill is good for the body.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 17, 2009)

Trying to read my Kindle while running on the treadmill or using the elliptical gives me a headache. Too much movement. I prefer audiobooks or music.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Trying to read my Kindle while running on the treadmill or using the elliptical gives me a headache.


I had the same problem while trying to read in a car - the text moved too much, but I found that bracing the book/Kindle against my leg solved the problem. Though I suppose that isn't a viable solution on an elliptical.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jonathanmoeller said:


> I had the same problem while trying to read in a car - the text moved too much, but I found that bracing the book/Kindle against my leg solved the problem. Though I suppose that isn't a viable solution on an elliptical.


 

Betsy


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Just stumbled upon this pattern: http://go.tipjunkie.com/hm/434/katydiddys.blogspot.com/2011/01/mp3-player-fabric-sling.html. I think it's a genius idea! If only I had a treadmill.


----------



## Mark_51885 (Sep 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People who have text-to-speech enable books and Kindles have used the text to speech with the volume turned down to turn the page automatically....


Great tip Betsy.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Just stumbled upon this pattern: http://go.tipjunkie.com/hm/434/katydiddys.blogspot.com/2011/01/mp3-player-fabric-sling.html. I think it's a genius idea! If only I had a treadmill.


Now I just have to find someone to make that for me!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in the zone when I work out. I barely like having the TV on, much less trying to read. 

Good thing I abhor the treadmill anyway. Most of the time I'm hitting the weights, and it's considerably harder to read with a dumbbell in your hand


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> Most of the time I'm hitting the weights, and it's considerably harder to read with a dumbbell in your hand


I think that's the first thing the trainer says at the gym.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

jonathanmoeller said:


> This morning at the gym, I saw a woman reading a Kindle third-generation while walking on the treadmill, with the Kindle propped against the control panel.
> 
> I was envious. I can't _do _that, since I start at 7 miles an hour, and then kick it up to 8.5 or 9 miles an hour for the last mile. By then, the treadmill is vibrating sufficiently that anything placed upon the control panel will go rattling to the floor.


I do rest my kindle on the treadmill, and also on the bike. I now realize to my embarrassment that this means I am probably not doing very vigorous exercise.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I do rest my kindle on the treadmill, and also on the bike. I now realize to my embarrassment that this means I am probably not doing very vigorous exercise.


I lost 135 lbs from 2009 to 2010, and I've found the only way it will _stay _off is through regular vigorous exercise. So it's probably just as well I've never worked out a way to read on the treadmill.


----------

